# Masonic Apron Display Case



## DanW (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi all,
Before I started to create one of my own, I thought that I would ask if anyone has a set of plans for a Masonic apron display case. We have several Past District Deputy Grand Masters and Past District Education Officers in our Lodge and I would like to present them with displays that they can use to display their aprons (and the years they were officers). A couple other Lodges in our area have made such displays (of their own design) but I wasn't to crazy about them.
Thanks All,
Dan


----------



## DarkDan (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi Dan,

I know this is almost 2 years since your post, but I found this article by performing a search.

I wanted to show you a beautiful apron case that I purchased from a very talented builder on eBay:
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=masonic+apron+display&view=detail&id=98E433BEA8B3415758113ADEDF948EFB1E28EC6F&first=1 
The best part of the design is the wood cover at the top that holds the apron strings.

Would you post samples of what you made?

Daniel


----------

